# Grand Carnival



## Sylph (Oct 8, 2011)

Music plays throughout the tent as the performers go through their paces, the Ring Leader standing in the centre ring with their hat tilted down low on their face. Twirling their cane in a gloved hand, they smirk from under their hat and raise their voice to the audience before them

"Welcome to the dark Carnival, Brother"

*48 Hours to send in night actions*


----------



## Sylph (Oct 12, 2011)

The lights in the tent suddenly turn off, cloaking the space in a thick blanket of shadows. As the audience shift in their seats, unnerved by what the Ring Leader may be doing under the darkness, they hear a ruffle of mechanical feathers fluttering through the air around them. In the darkness a scream rings out, followed by another closer to the seats.

The lights turn back on, a spotlight centred on the Ring Leader with his hat tipped low on his face. Twirling his cane in his hand, he links his other arm around his Son with a aura of pride. On his shoulders are two birds, tweeting softly at the people before them. With a snap of his fingers, the light widens and reveals the two still bodies next to the duo's feet. One looks t have been killed via soul being sucked out, while the other fell via blade lodged in spine.

"Well well, Brothers and Sisters. We are off to a great start with this Carnival. And it seems we have some new openings as well. These two weren't all that good anyways...pity really, they did have charm to them. But lets get on with the show"

*A Tightrope Walker is Dead
A Clown is Dead
48 hours to lynch*


----------



## Phantom (Oct 12, 2011)

*eats popcorn*


----------



## Mai (Oct 12, 2011)

Hawke said:


> *eats popcorn*


That's not very helpful at all! Look, the bad thing here is that both an inspector and a doctor (perhaps the only ones) are dead... I don't know the exact numbers, but we pretty much just lost both of the most important roles here. We're probably going to have a doctor left, but that's relying on luck and lately mine hasn't been that good.

Let's see, nine people... a list of role numbers would be helpful, wouldn't it?

There's "the ring leader" and "the son," which both don't really lend themselves well to plural. Plus the fact that 1/3 of the game being mafia from the start is a bit less balanced, so I guess we could infer that there's just two mafia. Then, going from the pluralized words in the role list, I think we might have something like this:

Ring Leader (Don)
Son (Goon)
Clown (Healer)
Clown (Healer)
Illusionist (Exorcist)
Tightrope Walker (Inspector)
Freak (Bulletproof)
Knife Thrower (Vigilante)
Ticket Holder (Vanilla)

Of course, that only leaves one ticket holder, so... I guess we have either two townies or two doctors? Obviously having not having our best power roles dead would be nice, but townies seem more likely. 

What are we doing today? I know first day abstains are customary, but there are important innocents dead and we're not likely to get the sort of information we're waiting on anytime soon.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 12, 2011)

Why would the Vig kill N0????


----------



## donotlookatdiagram (Oct 12, 2011)

So, should we lynch?


----------



## hyphen (Oct 12, 2011)

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Why would the Vig kill N0????


newbie player? d:


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 12, 2011)

Mystic said:


> newbie player? d:


*Looks at DA*


----------



## hyphen (Oct 12, 2011)

two things.
one, What does an Exorcist do?
two, I'm * Abstaining.*


----------



## Mai (Oct 12, 2011)

Mystic said:


> two things.
> one, What does an Exorcist do?
> two, I'm * Abstaining.*


An excorcist removes a dead person from play and reveals that they aren't alive; their night action is useless on the living.


----------



## donotlookatdiagram (Oct 12, 2011)

Yeah, there's too big of a risk to lynch. We might lynch someone important. *Abstain.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 13, 2011)

*Abstain.*


----------



## Phantom (Oct 13, 2011)

Actually my eating of popcorn is a roleclaim... I just sit, eat my buttery munchiness and chill. Hi, I'm a townie. 


Look we have nothing to go off of at this point unless the inspecter pops in and says 'hi'. *Abstaining *is our best bet.


----------



## Mai (Oct 13, 2011)

Hawke said:


> Actually my eating of popcorn is a roleclaim... I just sit, eat my buttery munchiness and chill. Hi, I'm a townie.
> 
> 
> Look we have nothing to go off of at this point unless the inspecter pops in and says 'hi'. *Abstaining *is our best bet.


... Oh.

The inspector is dead, though. Just a reminder.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 13, 2011)

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> *Looks at DA*


I'm no newbie! I've been here for like *counts months* almost 6 months! just cause i make mistakes on the games i host doesnt mean i'm a newb. >=O


*abstain*, i guess.


----------



## Mai (Oct 14, 2011)

DarkAura said:


> I'm no newbie! I've been here for like *counts months* almost 6 months! just cause i make mistakes on the games i host doesnt mean i'm a newb. >=O
> 
> 
> *abstain*, i guess.


... You make a lot of questionable decisions. No offense...

Also, other than diagram (who I haven't seen much of and may or may not be one to vigkill N1) you _are_ the newest member in here. So.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 14, 2011)

yeah, thats true.

No point hiding it, i am the vig. I targeted someone, but i need to check my PMs to see who.

I thought i would get lucky and hit the ring master. =(

ironic this is my first time as vig and even with role info, i manage to screw it up somehow. =(


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 14, 2011)

*Facepalm*

You're supposed to /deny/ it, not give the Mafia a target!


----------



## Phantom (Oct 14, 2011)

(Shit I need to read better. DAMN)



That, or that's a terrible mafia fakeclaim... look DarkAura's messed it up already... The mafia will want her dead. 


NOTE: Vig kills are NOT a good idea ON N1...

Changing vote to *DarkAura*... either they die now, or get killed by the mafia, either way a pretty newbie way to die.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 14, 2011)

*Yeah sure DA*


----------



## donotlookatdiagram (Oct 14, 2011)

*Changing to DarkAura*


----------



## Mai (Oct 14, 2011)

*DarkAura,* I suppose. If she's a vigilante she's probably not going to be too helpful anyway :V

Although it's impossible for two people to die without a vigkill; I think DarkAura's telling the truth. Reconsider, maybe...?


----------



## Sylph (Oct 14, 2011)

The Ring Leader smiles from under his hat at the people in the stands, holding his cane out to his side as he tips the hat and turns on his heel. Spinning the cane in his hand, he stalks around his performers, a sly smile on his face as he circles them like a wolf hunting for its prey. With a flash of a mad grin, he pulls the head of his cane to reveal a long thin blade. With a flick of his wrist, he impales one of the members on the stage, their blood spattering onto the floor before them. Withdrawing his blade, he cleans the blade with a pocket cloth, laughing as if he heard a good joke.

"Such another pity. You picked wrong and now this poor young soul has been slain for your enjoyment. Looks like I have yet another opening among my ranks,,,but don't fret my pets, their soul won't be kept. Can't have you figure out how I make them, can I~<3"

Slipping the blade back in his cane, he surveys his tent with a pleased smile and glee of a cat that had eaten the most decadent of birds.

"Let's move on to the next show!"

*DarkAura is dead, she was Innocent
48 Hours for night actions.*


----------



## Sylph (Oct 16, 2011)

His laugh rings out, echoing around the tent like a cavern. As the lights focus on the Ring Leader once more, he has yet another bird on his shoulder. He reaches up a hand and pets its metal head with a finger, looking rather pleased with himself.

"Seems not all of you are enjoying the show. Its a pity since you'll all join this act eventually. But this one just wouldn't get with the program...so I sadly had to dispose of her myself. But not all was lost, see! I have a new pet, my Brothers and Sisters."

The spotlight widens to reveal the body next to him. The body looked rather normal with average clothing for a person.

*A Ticket Holder is dead.
48 hours to lynch.*


----------



## Coloursfall (Oct 16, 2011)

Well this isn't so bad, I suppose. No real role lost!

Any theories? pinning down who's who might be pretty hard. x:

(Sorry I'm all 6n9, never played this style mafia before)


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 16, 2011)

So far, the Tightrope Walker, a Clown, a Ticket Holder, and the Knife Thrower (if DA is to be believed) are dead.
That means only 5 people are left.
I'd like the dead people to speak up about their... deadness, so we can see who's still alive.

EDIT: Ninja'd


----------



## Mai (Oct 16, 2011)

Well then, I guess we do have two ticket holders. Unless you died, Hawke...?

Deadness confirmation would be helpful; if DA was to be trusted we don't have a vig anymore. And considering our numbers, we need to lynch correctly.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 17, 2011)

So all we have left is the Ringleader, Son, Clown/Ticket Holder, Illusionist, and Freak.


----------



## Phantom (Oct 17, 2011)

*chirp*


----------



## hyphen (Oct 17, 2011)

this will probably get me killed
but i am excorsist.
d:
haven't used meh power yet,because of sleep and piano.
and math.
and brain derps.


----------



## donotlookatdiagram (Oct 18, 2011)

I probably should have said this on day 1, but I am the dead Tightrope Walker. The only thing I managed to get was that Mystic was innocent.


----------



## RK-9 (Oct 18, 2011)

I AM THE POPCORN EATING VANILLA

BUT THIS POPCORN HAS CHOCOLATE


----------



## Phantom (Oct 18, 2011)

*a bird swoops down and steals the choc. popcorn*


----------



## Coloursfall (Oct 18, 2011)

...Yeah you guys are not helping at all.

Eenie meanie miney *Hawke*.


----------



## hyphen (Oct 18, 2011)

GUYSGUYSGUYS
MAKE A LIST OF WHO'S DEAD
i can't,though
*is on ds*


----------



## RK-9 (Oct 18, 2011)

seems a bit suspicious to just... randomly rand.

so let's randomly rand the rander, who is also *Coloursfall*


----------



## Mai (Oct 18, 2011)

Um... not really? We have no inspector, no vig and no doctor, so there's not much we have to lose night-action wise by lynching and no way of not being dead meat if we abstain. I'll vote *RK-9.*

(Also, if you choose it deliberately then that's not really "random" at all!)


----------



## hyphen (Oct 19, 2011)

*RK-9*


----------



## donotlookatdiagram (Oct 19, 2011)

*RK-9*


----------



## RK-9 (Oct 19, 2011)

It's quite 'random' if there's no evidence or ideas towards the lynching of a person

Oh well. Ticket holder out.


----------



## Sylph (Oct 19, 2011)

The Ring Leader smirks from under his hat, strolling around his carnival ground as the birds around him twitter and natter above. He was so pleased at the turn out for his show, of all the people he can pick from to replace his actors when they no longer hold the standard of their acts.

He can hear the people behind him mutter and mumble, not really caring what they were saying as long as they weren't planning treason while he pondered his acts. Twirling his cane in his hand, he stopped and looked at the audience. Something just wasn't right about this group of people, something that wouldn't fit well with their new job as part of his act.

He could see which one didn't fit. With a sly smirk, he taps his cane on the ground with a loud 'thump'. Suddenly the lights go out and the nervous talking is replaced with yelps of shock. Soon a blood-curdling death cry fills the space around them, the lights returning and focused on the Ring Leader.

Standing on the edge of the Audience box, he smirks down at the freshly impaled body of one of the members that say there.

"You just didn't fit in with my plans"

*RK-9 is dead, he was Innocent.
48 Hours to send in Night actions.*


----------



## Sylph (Oct 25, 2011)

The Ring Master stands in the centre ring. Where usually a sly smile or smirk lived, it was replaced by a frown. In his hand was a lifeless bird, devoid of movement or spark, with neither a scratch or dent on it to show it was hit. The Ring Leader was not pleased by this turn of events, seeing that someone in his own circus had ruined one of his prized toys.

But they won't be doing that for much longer, now will they. Oh no, they wouldn't be trying to ruin anymore of his toys. With a soft whisper from his son, he turns to one of his remaining crew with a glint in his eye. With a snap of his fingers, the lights go out and the audience is once again forced to listen to the sounds in the darkness.

A scream, a laugh and a thud.

The lights turn back on and the Ring Leader stands with a pleased smirk, foot on the freshly slain corpse and the bird in his hand regaining a new spark.

"You broke my toy, now you had to replace it. You've meddlesome whelp. I gave you a chance to shine in my circus and this is the thanks I receive? Pathetic, the lot of you. This is why I seek to replace you all. You are nothing but spoiled children that think they are done playing my little games."

*A Illusionist is dead
A bird's soul was sent (donotlookatdiagram)
48 hours to lynch*


----------



## Mai (Oct 25, 2011)

Damn, the ringmaster has struck again... and the illusionist got rid of an innocent, too. Birds can't vote, can they?


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 25, 2011)

Based on my calculations...
There are only three players left living.

I don't think we have a chance, with both of the Mafia alive.
Unless the birds can vote?


----------



## hyphen (Oct 25, 2011)

*chirps*
*signals that birds probably cannot vote,for they are birds*
*pecks the ringmaster's ear*


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 26, 2011)

As far as I know, only Mai, Zackrai, and Coloursfall haven't deadclaimed.


Oh, and I'm alive.


----------



## Mai (Oct 27, 2011)

*Theme music!*

Look, Father! I think I've found the last of the mutinees! It's the freak! 

Can I be the one to get rid of *Legendaryseeker99,* may I? I know you're the ringmaster and all, Father, but I can handle it! I didn't even look away when you got rid of the last one! Pleasepleaseplease? 

He's the freakshow, so he won't even fight back. I _promise_ I can do it! You know, I'm going to have to take over your post _sometime..._ it would be better if I had experience! You know, so then I could help you assert authority when you train your new troupe! I would love to do it _so much._


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 27, 2011)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-
*MAI*


----------



## Coloursfall (Oct 28, 2011)

Goodbye, _friend._ My dear son will be enough to deal with the likes of you.

*Legendaryseeker99*


----------



## hyphen (Oct 28, 2011)

*chirps*
*is not amused*
*we are screwed*


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 28, 2011)

*Flips Mai and Coloursfall off*


Well, GG everyone :o(


----------



## Sylph (Oct 28, 2011)

The Ring Master tilts his hat back and smiles at his son, a flicker of pride in his eyes. Indeed his son was right, he would one day take over the business and did need the experience in dealing with the acts that started to flail about as time moved on. Placing a hand on his son's shoulder, her hands him the cane.

"Yes my child, I think I will leave this one to you. Show our future brothers and sisters what happens when you don't get with the program. I'm sure they are fast learners."

The Son takes his father's cane and smiles down at the last member, withdrawing the sword from cane and stepping closer to the Freak that dared try to help the others escape.

_9_​
The Ring Master tilts his hat back down, holding his hands out to his side, a wicked grin on his face. He gestures to the bodies that have been slain, laughing cheerfully. Looking up at the stands, he starts to whistle merrily as the birds flutter about.

_8_​
Snapping his fingers, ropes from above fall down and coil around the dead bodies, hoisting them up to their feet and tying around their arms, legs and neck. Running his fingers over the rim of his hat, the bodies behind start to move about like puppets on stings. One by one they are put through their acts by the aide of the ropes.

_7
6_​
The Son creeps ever closer to the Freak, blade shining in the low light of the carnival tent. The Freak scampers back, growling low in its throat as the brat walked close with the weapon. Swing its arm, it tries to discourage the child from his task, but fails when the Son swings his own arm and severing the Freak's hand. It cries out and clutches its arm to its chest, blood dripping on the floor.

"Aww...what's wrong. Did the little side-show get a little cut. Poor baby...let me put you out of your pain"

_5
4_​
The Son suddenly lurches forward, voicing a madden laugh as he slashes at the Freak's hide. Though he is not as skilled as his father with the blade, slicing pieces from the Freak was a good time to learn a little sword fighting. The pained howls of the freak only heightened the Son's enjoyment. Piece by piece, the Freak is sheared down of its grotesque deformities. In a way it was ironic that the parts of it that were mutated by the spell and ultimately the very thing it wanted to be rid of was being sliced away by the brat. Finally, the Freak gave up and laid down to await the final stroke.

With a pleased grin, the Son walks over to where the Freak's head meets the body. Lifted the blade, he delivers the final blow by severing the head.

_3
2
.
.
.
1_​
The Son skips over to his father, covered in the blood of the last traitor and handing the blade back to him. Take the blade and returning it to the cane, the Ring Master then turns to the people in the crowd, giving him a small bow as the corpses behind him continue their dance.

"Thank you for joining out Carnival this night. We hope you have enjoyed your stay here with us...and continue to enjoy it forever more."

Tapping his cane on the ground, more ropes fall down and grab the living members of the crowd, pulling them forward and into the mad dance of death around them. Placing his hand back on his Son's shoulder, he leans down and gives the boy a light kiss on the cheek.

"You've done be proud. You'll be a great Ring Master when I'm gone."

_Fun._​
*Mafia Wins.
Thank you for coming to the Dark Carnival, Brother.*
-----------------

Well that was quite the game now wasn't it. It would have gone better if more had joined, but say la vie I suppose. Now I'll post the log in a sec of how it all went down. Thank you for playing and i hope you enjoyed our little game.

Oh, and the final count down was brought to you by "Funhouse"


----------



## Sylph (Oct 28, 2011)

*Roles:*
_Ring Leader_: Coloursfall
_Son_: Mai

_Clown_: Chief Zackary [Night 0: Bird]
_Knife Thrower_: Dark Aura [Day 1: Dead]
_Tightrope Walker_: donotlookatdiagram [Night 0: Bird][Night2- Sent]
_Illusionist_: Mystic [Night2- Bird]
_Freak_: Legendaryseeker99 [Day3: Dead]

_Ticket Holder1_: Hawke[Night 1: Bird]
_Ticket Holder2_: RK-9[Day2: Dead]

*Phases:*
Night 0
-Knife Thrower offs the Tightrope Walker, they are now a mechanical bird
-Ring Leader kills the Clown and seals their soul into a mechanical bird
-Tightrope Walker inspects Illusionist

Day1
- The Knife Thrower was slain

Night 1:

Ring Leader offs the Ticket Holder1, they are now a bird.

Day2
-Ticketholder2 has been killed.

Night2:
-Illusionist sends the Tightrope Walker to the after plain.
-Ring Leader kills the Illusionist, they are a bird.

Day3:
-The Freak was killed.
- Mafia win.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 28, 2011)

You just *had* to lynch the vig, didnt you? (i'm serious, i thought i was targeting mai the first night. Havent a clue how that came up as donotlookatdiagram. O.O)

>=(


----------



## Coloursfall (Oct 28, 2011)

hehehehe

my 5th win in a row for the mafias I've been in, awww yeeee

gg games~ Would have been better with more players but eh


----------



## Mai (Oct 28, 2011)

DarkAura said:


> You just *had* to lynch the vig, didnt you? (i'm serious, i thought i was targeting mai the first night. Havent a clue how that came up as donotlookatdiagram. O.O)
> 
> >=(


Well, of course! Couldn't have you messing our plans, could we. Although I'm curious why you would vigkill me night one; not that it wouldn't be the correct thing to do in this situation, of course, but at the same time I never see the point in vigkilling night one.

Anyway, this was fun. And the art for the last update was extremely awesome! [/Casually tries to figure out what this would be like with animals]


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 28, 2011)

I look at it this way;

If your innocent, most people kill you on night 0
If your mafia, then no one kills you, except for a vig, if any.

I thought that if you were innocent, it wouldnt matter becuase an experienced mafia player would target you, so then two people would target you.

If you were mafia, then l the ore better for the innocents.=P


----------



## Mai (Oct 28, 2011)

Interesting train of thought, although if I'm mafia I usually don't go after the most experienced players first due to the chance of them being healed. *Shrug*


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 28, 2011)

Well, then some person not so experienced but has seen this pattern woud go after you.

*Shrug* 

But, this means people kill you cause you're experienced....thats something. =P!


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 28, 2011)

DarkAura said:


> You just *had* to lynch the vig, didnt you? (i'm serious, i thought i was targeting mai the first night. Havent a clue how that came up as donotlookatdiagram. O.O)
> 
> >=(


We lynched you because you were a reckless vig.


----------



## Phantom (Oct 28, 2011)

^ What he said. A vig needs to be careful, and only kill when they have *strong* reason to believe the target is mafia. You were killing innocents, then you claimed. You helped the mafia more than you helped us. And I was useless so... yeah.


----------

